# First Layoff/Feedback



## Dcam (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey everyone, I was hoping to receive some info in regards to my first layoff. I'm a first year apprentice who entered the field this March. I was approached by my foreman at the end of the day yesterday and was told to report to the hall because I was getting laid off. I completely understand that this comes with the trade, however I received no feedback as to why the decision was made. Are layoffs usually handled this way? I would have liked to receive some sort of feedback to ensure it wasn't performance-related; if so, I'd like to know how to improve in the future. I figured if it was, they definitely would have let me know. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Sometimes it's your job performance, your attitude, or simply your personality. Don't take it too hard, but grade yourself. Did you show up every day, on time and stay the whole shift? Did you make a point to take initiative instead of waiting for somebody to issue direction? Did you make any bad mistakes that cost a lot of time and money?

I have several apprentices that aren't "bad" but they're not great either. They work as though they don't need this job and often need to be reminded to stay on task or act annoyed that they can't take 10 minute breaks in between tasks. Most days they show up hours late. I'm not the foreman so it's not my place to address it. It does make my job harder though, and if an apprentice can't perform their assigned role, I don't need them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Shake it off and move on.
Its a shame the foreman didnt have the stones to let you know if you had a performance problem or if it was a reduction he was asked to make. Also, could be the apprenticeship director asked for someone to send back a 1st year.
I've done hundreds of lay-offs, if its an entire shift, guys know why. If its a RIF, either the shop will send out checks or they ask and we give them a list. 
Fun fact, everyone has to leave a construction job one way or another. If you are a shoppie, worm, or a foreman, you will get moved to another job before the lay-off. If you are a problem, you will get sent to the a job thats cutting back soon. The hatchet job!
Normally everyone just shakes hands and thanks eachother and thats it. 
If its a one man lay off, we all know why.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

A good clue is in how much work there is left to do. The "new" CW/CE classification is making life tough for 1st yr. apprentices.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They laid off just you? If that's the case, maybe a little self-reflection will make the reason clear. Just don't become bitter about it. Do better on the next job. Sucks you couldn't have gotten a little feedback, but it's done now. Best of luck on your future. :smile:


----------



## Dcam (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you for the informative replies. The shop has indeed been letting apprentices go ever since the buildings have been topped off two weeks ago. I know first year apprentices are utilized for menial duties (scrap detail, material runs, ditch work, etc.) but I also was advocating for more electrical work opportunities (roughing in, wire pulls, etc.). That may have rubbed the GF the wrong way, but in the five months working at the site, I bent a single piece of 1" IMC. My goal is to now move on and take what I learned from my experiences and further apply them throughout my apprenticeship. Thanks again for the replies, they are much appreciated.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't second guess it. You can't be a floor sweeper and ditch digger forever. A first year should be doing electrical work. When I apprenticed I was yanking wire from day one and all the apprentices shared the grunt work. If you were asking to do electrical work, that shows initiative in my opinion. Good for you.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it to much. You've had one job that lasted five months. Sometimes it's just a numbers game. 

If anything talk to the JATC director. By this time you have had at least four apprentice reports filled out by your journeyman or foreman. He would know how your doing. 

For the guys filling these things out, never leave the comment section empty. Good or bad, put something in there. Sometimes that section can make or break an apprentice that's walking a fine line.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Dcam said:


> I know first year apprentices are utilized for menial duties (scrap detail, material runs, ditch work, etc.) but I also was advocating for more electrical work opportunities (roughing in, wire pulls, etc.). That may have rubbed the GF the wrong way, but in the five months working at the site, I bent a single piece of 1" IMC.


Probably put you on the short list anyway. 

Always best to do as you are asked to do when working for someone. Sometime the squeaky wheel doesn't get the grease. 

Then if aren't advancing you move on at a time of your choosing.

By one of your posts you do say the company was downsizing as work was been completed so if the GF has to loose a guy a week he probably starts with the ones who bother him.

I was laid off once... maybe 2nd year but it was an actual lay off. Union shop but I was also upset so went on a holiday (not the Union) and they hired me back in 3 weeks. 

Worked there 8 years then on my own.
.


----------

